# ghc 8?



## azathoth (Jul 18, 2017)

freebsd have ghc 8 yet?

haskell!!
www.happstack.com
web dimination 
amazon is  a paper tiger that gets government tax money can't compete with freebsd and haskell!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2017)

There's lang/ghc and it's currently at version 7.10.2. You may want to contact the port's maintainer, it's possible they're already working on porting 8.x.


----------

